# Help with options.



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I am helping another friend. He has builtins on his front wall that has a 55" tv in there now but his child threw a wii remote through it. So rather than buy another 1600 tv he wants to get a projector and we could make an 83" screen that would cover the builtins. So he has given me a 1600 budget for a projector screen and a small sub that would be behind the screen. 

So projector I think an Epson 8350 refurb for 900 is hard to beat. 100 for a diy screen. So that leaves us with 600 for a sub.

The sub can only be 20" deep the room is 20 x 15x8. Is there something out there for that or should I be looking at the classifieds.

Maybe a DIY project


----------



## DaveCarrera4S (May 27, 2013)

Try to get a good 12" or 15" sub. The room is big enough. A pair of 12" subs might even be better, and you can do that for $250 with a pair of Dayton's. make sure the screen is transparent to sound if the subs will be behind it. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-629


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Alright we will start looking at doing a sub build then. If its not too different than car audio subs it shouldn't be too difficult. But it may end up in my trunk


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

You won't need to pony up extra cash for an acoustically transparent screen just for subs. The wavelengths produced by subwoofers are extremely long and will not be blocked by a regular screen.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Ah good to know about not needing an acoustically transparent screen for subs. That should make it easier. The Dayton 12 for around $130 seems hard to beat for the price.


----------

